# Hitting the heavy bag.



## Elbowgrease (Jan 3, 2015)

I made two videos today. This one, hitting the bag for a minute, and one of me doing the T'ai Chi form. The form didn't turn out. Have to figure out where I need to put the camera so it doesn't get overwhelmed with light.
It's kind of ridiculous. I don't spend as much time with the bag as I should. I've been working on structure a lot lately. Kicks are weak (what few there are).






Feedback.
Does it look like I'm getting solid hits on the bag? 
I know what is definitely weak, but within reason (positive), what do you see?


----------



## Dr.Smith (Jan 3, 2015)

I love bag work,  Its a great work out.


----------



## Buka (Jan 3, 2015)

I think you should look at this in a different way. You are seeking input on a training video, but phrasing it in a way that prefers accolades over what the usual critique on a training video would be.

What I see - which was the question - is a man willing to work, and a man who has the balls to put it on film for others to judge, rightly or not. Bravo, my friend.

Feedback - 
The kind of bag work you're doing shouldn't be done standing tall, and the head cannot, should not, must not remain in the same place, on the same plane horizontally and on the same plane vertically (like there's a board strapped to your back and head). That kind of bag work is for fighting in the kitchen, up close and hitting. Standing straight up - you won't be for long. And the ease in which you can be taken down..... is just that. 

Second - footwork around the bag. Watch yourself on film again, but watch yourself from the cuff of the pants down, and only from the cuff of the pants down. Your footwork is casual. Can't have casual footwork unless it's slow shadowboxing, and even then it's iffy.

Third - you can't punch with both hands at the same time.

If I can get a camera, maybe I can show you some drills for that kind of bag work. All I'd need then is the balls to post it.


----------



## Mephisto (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm not sure of your style and what justifies proper striking. Your instructor is your most valuable critic, he knows where you're at and what to expect from you. Guys on the Internet will give input that compares you to the best of their style. IMO coming from an FMA and boxing background I'd say you're arm punching. I can't see your power. In the systems I train a punch is driven from the ground up starting with feet, legs, hips, core, up to the shoulders, arms, finishing at the fist, and I could get more in depth but that's a start.


----------



## Elbowgrease (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you very much for the useful feedback. I will focus on that the next time I get into it with the bag.

I'll try to adjust my phrasing a bit. I'm really not looking for accolades so much as I just don't want to get cut down too hard.

I don't know if I could say I was training. Mostly I was just pounding the bag. Seeing how long I could go before I give up. Seeing what it looks like. Trying to get reasonably forceful hits with every shot. Trying to maintain some kind of rhythm with my punches. Moving a little, but not so much.

Footwork is definitely casual. This morning I did kind of a lot of leg work (some brutal leg work), so this afternoon, walking was a bit of a chore, let alone dancing around the bag (or getting down on that slick floor).

I've had, and still have, some real problems with posture. So I must say I'm kind of glad that it appears that I'm keeping my back straight. I've been working on getting my back straight for some years. I guess I need to get it loose without losing posture.

What do you mean when you say I can't punch with both hands at the same time?

I probably am arm punching quite a bit.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 3, 2015)

maybe because of my training but I would say keep constantly moving around the bag in both directions changing directions whenever you want but do not stand in one place while attacking with more that a couple techniques. I am not a fan of the 2 fist push, if you can push you can strike usually. what I saw where what looked like all jabs soft looking one at that and not any heavy punches was this on purpose?

EDIT: I may have been writing this as you posted


----------



## Mephisto (Jan 3, 2015)

Yeah both arms out at the same time, striking the bag. I seem to think it exists in forms but it's bad for reality. But it depends what you're working. You'll want to get to the point where a few minutes on the bag is nothing.


----------



## Elbowgrease (Jan 4, 2015)

I never thought about two fist punches before, but we practice doubles with all the punches in the workout, it's a different feeling than the rotation that happens going one at a time. With some of them anyway. I can't say that I'm a fan of them or not, so much as playing with them, exploring them, trying to see how they work. 
My tender knuckles have a little bit to do with those soft punches. I should probably toughen them up. 
A few minutes on the bag is nothing. I just need to get my head out of my way.


----------



## Buka (Jan 5, 2015)

I think I jumped the gun on commenting on this. You aren't training for an upcoming match, you're working out. (my bad)
And after doing a lot of leg work beforehand, footwork around the bag usually gives you serious bag lag. (been there)

About the two hand punching at the same time - if it's part of what you do it's part of what you do. Just watch out for having nothing guarding the head while doing it.


----------



## Elbowgrease (Jan 5, 2015)

Your comments gave me a lot to think about. And I'm thrilled that my back looks straight. It's been very un straight for a long time.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 5, 2015)

I hesitate to offer too much in the way of critique, given that I don't know what style you are training and what is considered good form within that system. (I could offer you plenty of suggestions from a boxing/muay thai perspective but you're obviously not doing either one of those.)

Regardless of style, your footwork did not seem supportive of or integrated with your punches. I counted 3 occasions (around .51, 1.07, and 1.46) where one foot came completely off the ground while you were punching. I know there are some systems that occasionally do that as a specialized move, but it looked more like an accident in your case.



Elbowgrease said:


> I don't know if I could say I was training. Mostly I was just pounding the bag.



This is the crux of the matter. Bag work requires mindfulness just like any other form of training if you want to reap the benefits. I bet if you went back and did the same routine while a) visualizing an actual opponent and b) focusing on keeping the correct form your instructor has taught you for each strike you would look a lot better.


----------



## Elbowgrease (Jan 5, 2015)

I do tend to let one foot drift up a lot. This has all made me realize that if I want to hit the bag, I need to train on the bag. Which I haven't focused on at all. 
Thank you.


----------



## tkdwarrior (Jan 6, 2015)

It is a nice workout there. Maybe what I could suggest is focus on individual techniques first, followed by combinations of 2, after a while 3 till you could build up to 5 combinations. Hey you went out there and hit it. Don't focus on power too much first. Gradually build up and you will be ok. Great effort there sir


----------



## RhythmGJ (Jan 27, 2015)

Caveat-- I can't get the video to work for me, so I'm commenting "blind," albeit after reading some of the other comments...

Yes, bag work should be planful and involve combinations and movement. Footwork is important, because your opponent is unlikely to stand still for you (no matter what the style). 

A thought, regarding your hands-- if you're not hitting makiwara a lot, and you don't have super tough/calloused hands, you should probably use both wraps and gloves. Even if you are hitting makiwara and you do have super tough hands. As a young foo... I mean, as a young man, I hit the heavy bag a lot with bare hands or just light speed bag gloves. My hands and wrists were sore a lot. I learned about wrapping, and nowadays always use wraps and bag gloves of some sort.

While in an actual self-defense/combative situation, you are not going to have time to put on gloves, for training, I'd suggest you use them always. Why risk cuts, bruises, bent or jammed fingers or jammed/sprained wrists unnecessarily? Good wrapping helps maintain proper form and integrity of your wrist and fist shape, and can prevent training injuries, which means you can train more often with less recovery time. Something to think about...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RhythmGJ (Jan 27, 2015)

PS-- Also, think about working out on the bag in "rounds" (say three minutes each), rather than one long run to exhaustion. You can take 15-seconds to a minute rest in-between, and you'll have a good gauge for when you really start to build stamina-- 3-minute all-out rounds will be no big deal, and you'll be able to increase your rounds in both length and number/sets, as you continue to train and progress.

Don't forget to practice blocking, ducking, slipping, and covering from your imaginary opponent, rather than assuming that you'll be the only one punching and kicking...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironbear24 (Jan 25, 2016)

The video is not available.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 25, 2016)

Ironbear24 said:


> The video is not available.


It's a year old, I'd assume he took it down from his youtube account over the last year.


----------

